
Regular meditation more beneficial than vacation Blog Publishing - evo_9
https://www.health.harvard.edu/blog/relaxation-benefits-meditation-stronger-relaxation-benefits-taking-vacation-2016102710532
======
brandonlc
(Psst: strange title.)

